# Are you signing your prints?



## jessinwa (Oct 25, 2010)

Lots of companies put their logo or a signature in the bottom right of their print.... many aren't.  As a consumer I think I'd rather not have one, but as an artist I would!

So question is - do you have your logo or signature on your prints your clients buy?


----------



## ghache (Oct 25, 2010)

I sign them with a black marker with a smile on my face. Like a rock star


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 25, 2010)

I sign the back and only sign the front if requested.  

I had a client order several prints as corporate gifts and she had me very prominently on the front of the matte.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 25, 2010)

I sign and title the matte.


----------



## jessinwa (Oct 25, 2010)

I should have made it more clear... are you adding your digital logo onto the file in the bottom corner or something?  I'm talking prints, not framed pictures.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 25, 2010)

If I sell an unmatted print, I'll title and sign in the white space.

I never use watermarks or logos. I leave them to the pros.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 25, 2010)

> I should have made it more clear... are you adding your digital logo onto the file in the bottom corner or something? I'm talking prints, not framed pictures.


Prints for what?

If I give a client a set of proof prints, I have used a 'PROOF' watermark right across them.  But I haven't lately I've put them into a proof book and not use a watermark, although adding a little logo might be something to consider.

For the most part though, if I'm selling a print, there is no logo etc.


----------



## AprilEye (Oct 27, 2010)

Well I dont sell any prints because I am not a professional.  However, I do sign the ones on my website... did it at someones recommendation!


----------



## KmH (Oct 27, 2010)

jessinwa said:


> *Are you signing your prints?*


Signing prints (and giving them a title) is pretty much reserved for fine art images. It can add value to a print as the artist's name becomes more widely known.

Most chain studios and many retail photographers put a logo on their prints as a marketing tool.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 27, 2010)

Keith, where do you sign your prints? On the image itself, in the white space, or on the matte?


----------



## SrBiscuit (Oct 27, 2010)

i sign on the whitespace...that way it can be covered by the matte, but adds tons of value since it has my sig on it.

i wouldnt ever watermark an image for framing.


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 27, 2010)

jessinwa said:


> I should have made it more clear... are you adding your digital logo onto the file in the bottom corner or something?  I'm talking prints, not framed pictures.



I add a digital signature (not my logo) to all wall prints (16x20 and larger).

I know this may sound a bit arrogant, but if you want one of MY signed prints, you'll have to spend some $.  If I don't recognise and believe in the value of my work, how can I ever convince potential customers?

-Pete


----------



## Village Idiot (Oct 27, 2010)

No one wants my atrocious scribbles on their prints.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Oct 27, 2010)

i do.


----------



## KmH (Oct 27, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Keith, where do you sign your prints? On the image itself, in the white space, or on the matte?


I print and mat so there is a narrow border of print paper between the inside edge of the mat window and the image. I title and sign there.

Standard mat window openings are made slightly smaller than the size print they are intended for, so the overlap can be used to attach the print to the mat.

So if you want an 8x10 mat window (actual size 9½"x7½") yet have 1/4" of white border on each side of an image to use for adding an image title and signature, you size the image to 9x7.


----------



## ryyback (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey all.
What would you use to actually sign a print or the matte of a print?
Pencil, sharpie??
I have to sign one today and have never signed like this.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 1, 2011)

SrBiscuit said:


> i sign on the whitespace...that way it can be covered by the matte, *but adds tons of value* since it has my sig on it.


 
Exactly why I do it. :lmao:


----------



## ghache (Mar 1, 2011)

I signed one last week with a black permanent marker, something thin.
it was a 20X24 cavas.


----------



## inaka (Mar 1, 2011)

I sign them all "Ansel Adams" just for kicks.


----------



## ryyback (Mar 1, 2011)

ghache said:


> I signed one last week with a black permanent marker, something thin.
> it was a 20X24 cavas.



Thanks "ghache"


----------



## KmH (Mar 1, 2011)

ryyback said:


> Hey all.
> What would you use to actually sign a print or the matte of a print?
> Pencil, sharpie??
> I have to sign one today and have never signed like this.


A signature on the mat (not matte, that's a paper finish type having little sheen.) is not permanent because the mat can be changed.

For signed prints I make the mat window 1/4 inch larger on each side of the image and sign on the print paper itself. I have the print made on paper the next larger paper size than the mat window.

So if I have a 20" x 30" image, I have it printed on 24 x 36 paper and cut the mat window 20.5" by 30.5 inches.

I sign the print before it gets mounted, matted, and framed. I use a straight edge to define where the edge of the mat window will be once the work is assembled so I don't sign larger than the 1/4 space allotted for the image title and my signature.

I forgot to add, I use permanent black india ink.


----------



## ann (Mar 1, 2011)

pencil for silver gelatin prints, archival pen for inkjet prints.


----------

